# Firefox 3 planned release date is..



## Drakaji (Jun 13, 2008)

June 17th!
http://www.mozillazine.org/

In case you haven't heard of it already.
I hope they fixed firefox 2's memory leaks.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 13, 2008)

they weren't leaks.  but yes, a lot of work went into investigating and fixing memory issues.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope the new version is as fast as they say. Benchmarks looked good, but I have my doubts they can really cope with Opera.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 13, 2008)

Already running it! tis the definition of awesome in 12 different ways.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 13, 2008)

Eli said:


> Already running it! tis the definition of awesome in 12 different ways.


Is it really as fast as they say? I mean, is it comparable to Opera? OÃ´


----------



## Eevee (Jun 13, 2008)

totally scientific study here

http://scragz.com/tech/mozilla/test-rendering-time.php
firefox 3, 9.06
opera 9, 13.5

but you should probably just try it yourself.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> but you should probably just try it yourself.


Hehe, I will. ^^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 13, 2008)

> they weren't leaks.  but yes, a lot of work went into investigating and fixing memory issues.


Thank God. I was getting 300,000k with 5 tabs open.


----------



## Hyena (Jun 14, 2008)

glad to see this going into production finally. I've been playing with it since 3 beta 1, I wonder if any of my feedback got inputed. I stopped at beta 3.

I heard that Opera is now going to start charging for the browser?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 14, 2008)

Opera will die if they try that. and Beta 4 and beyond were SUCH a major improvement in stability and speed.


----------



## Hyena (Jun 14, 2008)

Eli said:


> Opera will die if they try that. and Beta 4 and beyond were SUCH a major improvement in stability and speed.



I sort of noticed that, I am using Ubuntu 8.04 as a spare OS at the moment, and it came with Firefox Beta 5, but I thought it was just that it was faster on linux. I just downloaded it for windows, and wow what an improvement. For me its using 14MB less than my instillation of firefox 2.0.

The opera thing is something I heard from a friend of mine, so dont expect its fact just yet  I have a hard time believing that opera as small as an organization as it is thinks that they can charge for a browser.


----------



## Xenofur (Jun 14, 2008)

Opera did in the past successfully sell their desktop browser, because as a software package it is just superior to Firefox for a wide range of users with a certain taste. But currently they're making all their cash off selling mobile and cross-platform browsers where they dominate massively.

Desktop variant will stay free.

That said, it's nice to see that Firefox is finally fixing their shit and playing catch-up on the technology curve.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, just installed it, and I must say that I'm






AMAZED!!!!!! 
Damn, that fox is fast! I like it already!
Great job, Mozilla!


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't wait until I get home to my actual computer so I can see what's gone right! 

I all ready loved Firefox with it's quirks.  It should be God by now.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 17, 2008)

Wee my speed is 
6.273999929428101

I really like it although Google said they will stop supporting Google browser sync.  So i need to find a good replacement for it.  Any suggestions (one requirement is it has to be encrypted)


----------



## VomitBucket (Jun 18, 2008)

Downloaded FireFox 3

Waiting for the Themes to be updated lol


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> Wee my speed is
> 6.273999929428101
> 
> I really like it although Google said they will stop supporting Google browser sync.  So i need to find a good replacement for it.  Any suggestions (one requirement is it has to be encrypted)



del.icio.us
foxmarks


----------



## Eevee (Jun 19, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> I really like it although Google said they will stop supporting Google browser sync.  So i need to find a good replacement for it.  Any suggestions (one requirement is it has to be encrypted)


Mozilla Labs is working on Weave, which will let you store all your Firefox prefs/bookmarks/whatevers server-side and share them across Firefox installations.


----------

